

ACS:Law Anti-Piracy Law Firm Torn Apart By Leaked Emails - Uncle_Sam
http://torrentfreak.com/acslaw-anti-piracy-law-firm-torn-apart-by-leaked-emails-100925/

======
Scott_MacGregor
I assume there will be some type of financial damage claim from the clients
against the law firm and its individual attornies who are involved in this. I
wonder if the multi-clients monetary damages will be covered by any kind of
insurance or if it will come out of the pockets of those involved?

I wonder what level of standard of care for the documents will be used to
decide this. Some of the more security experienced among our ranks may be able
to make some good quick money from expert testimony in this matter. On both
sides of the issue.

Edit: A lot of law firms use Interwoven to manage their documents and email.
Here is link, if anyone is interested in coming up to speed on this

<http://www.interwoven.com/index_iManage_legal.jsp>

